# My first triangle blocks and used batik



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Two blocks which will be quilted pillow covers to go on my white goosedown comforter.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I love this pattern. Beautiful!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, they are really lovely. I love batiks but unfortunately my Bailey home quilting machine doesn't like them! I always end up with skipped stitches.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Very, very pretty! They will look nice on your white comforter.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

dmm1976 said:


> I love this pattern. Beautiful!


Thank you! It was my first try using triangles. I really like the challenge versus squares.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> Oh, they are really lovely. I love batiks but unfortunately my Bailey home quilting machine doesn't like them! I always end up with skipped stitches.


Thank you! I have never used batiks before and my Bernina purrs right thru them. Trying new things is always fun.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Gretchen Ann said:


> Very, very pretty! They will look nice on your white comforter.


 Thank you! Since I only had enough to make just those two blocks and they're big ones, pillow covers made the most sense. Lucky for me hubby also like the pattern with the colors I came up with.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's my start on my next one.







in


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

You are doing REALLY well with lining up your points Romy!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

You should join the quilting swaps.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Romy, why don't you head over and join the Winter 2017/18 quilt block swap? We currently have 8 signed up so I doubt we will have more than a dozen, which is a nice easy number of blocks to make. And 12-1/2" blocks are easy since they are so large.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I invited her awhile back and am hoping that she WILL join us!!!! Come on Romy! You ARE a good enough sewer to do this!!!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Please join!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

How sweet of everyone! I have to calculate my time since my niece has asked me to help her make a quilt for her Mom, my twin for Christmas. I will figure it out quickly. Meanwhile more triangle fun. I will be bordering these. Hubby wants a queen size quilt with Batik. A lot to do at one time. Lol


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

COSunflower said:


> You are doing REALLY well with lining up your points Romy!!!


Thank you Kim! I am trying to get better with the points. I loved your suggestions you messaged me.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> Romy, why don't you head over and join the Winter 2017/18 quilt block swap? We currently have 8 signed up so I doubt we will have more than a dozen, which is a nice easy number of blocks to make. And 12-1/2" blocks are easy since they are so large.


Thank you! I will think about it but have committed to a lot at once.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> You should join the quilting swaps.


Thank you! I will try to.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

dmm1976 said:


> Please join!


Thank you! I will try...have to see what time it is going to be taken with the two current projects as one is a Christmas gift quilt.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you! I will try...have to see what time it is going to be taken with the two current projects as one is a Christmas gift quilt.


Nothing is due till after the holidays!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Forcast said:


>


You should join the quilting block swaps too.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The Triangle Frenzy is my new favourite pattern for table runners. I have both the original and the swirl. I just cut two more out yesterday for Christmas swaps I am involved in. I hope to get them sewn up today and will post pics. They are quick and easy to make but it looks like you've spent hours on them. I made my own template for the triangles since the acrylic ones are so expensive.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Belfrybat said:


> The Triangle Frenzy is my new favourite pattern for table runners. I have both the original and the swirl. I just cut two more out yesterday for Christmas swaps I am involved in. I hope to get them sewn up today and will post pics. They are quick and easy to make but it looks like you've spent hours on them. I made my own template for the triangles since the acrylic ones are so expensive.


Yes please post pics!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here is the first one I did for a summer swap. The ones I'm doing now are dark navy with roses and a brownish-reddish fall theme.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Those all look very nice Romy! Isn't it fun to put them together


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Sweet. I'll have to order the pattern and 60 triangle. Soon


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Where do you find the boarder fabrics that work for the twist? Or can you make it?


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> You should join the quilting block swaps too.


I watched the video, but I didn't hear any instructions. . .maybe i am too much of a newbie at this to understand so I will need to try to do a google search when I decide to do something like that. It does look complicated but she was using a nifty template. When I was at JoAnn's last night I was eyeballing all they had in the quilting section. I had no idea. . .


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You use what is called a border print for the Triangle Frenzy pattern -- the one they call for has 4 repeats, but I've also made them out of fabric with 5 repeats -- they just end up smaller. You can make the traditional Frenzy pattern by sewing four strips of fabric together. I have the instructions somewhere -- I'll dig it up and post it. You either need the 60 degree (equilateral) triangle ruler or you can make the triangles using the 60 degree line on a rectangular ruler. I made my own template.
Here are the two I'm currently working on. The navy/rose has 4 repeats about 10 - 11" each whereas the brown has 5 repeats of only 8" each.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This pattern is made from strips sewn together and is very similar to the original Triangle Frenzy pattern. She provides a tute on how to use your regular ruler to make the triangles.
http://sisterofthedivide.blogspot.com/2014/12/free-tutorial-holiday-in-pines-table.html


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for this! This I can do!! Maybe lol. I need to finish this tree skirt first. Daughters valance is put on hold. We are getting our tree the weekend after Thanksgiving when mother in law is here.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> This pattern is made from strips sewn together and is very similar to the original Triangle Frenzy pattern. She provides a tute on how to use your regular ruler to make the triangles.
> http://sisterofthedivide.blogspot.com/2014/12/free-tutorial-holiday-in-pines-table.html
> 
> View attachment 63263


I love that one!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Lots of tutorials


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Forcast said:


> Lots of tutorials


I will need to save this one cause i know I will not remember. . . but dang she makes it look so easy! She didn't have to pin anything.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

My favorite tutorials are when they show you how to piece the pattern and then say ," then you see it and this is what you end up with" and they pull out a perfect block....:/

I love Missouri star though...I'm a subscriber!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Man Sewing has great one


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the great swirl pattern videos and pictures Forcast and Belfrybat!!!! This is something that I want to try after the holidays!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

How do you post photos?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Forcast said:


> How do you post photos?


Got it thanks everyone!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Forcast said:


> Lots of tutorials


She's on YouTube too.
They're just up the road from me.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Really working on my technique..better.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

romysbaskets said:


> Really working on my technique..better.
> View attachment 63409


I like it.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL Romy!!!! You are turning out to be quite the quilter!!!!!!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I love it!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Joann fabrics has a 70% off sale on 22 and 24th. 70% off flannel and Christmas cotton fabric. 60% off keepsake calico fat quarter .75 cent. 60% off novelty fabric. Quilters showcase $2.49
Caron one pound yarn 4.99 big twist yard 50% off.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

*Who Knew!
OLFA Cutting Mats love moisture!*It is recommended that you soak your mat from time to time. Your self healing mat loves moisture. To soak it, put your mat in a bathtub or large container (would have to be large so it can lay flat) and soak it for 15-20 minutes in a solution of 1/4 cup white vinegar to every gallon of cool water. Let me repeat, *cool water*. Do this every so often to help extend its useful life. Then use a squirt of mild


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Forcast for the tips!!! I need to buy a bunch of flannel for the backs of my grandkids quilts so I will wait for the sale!!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Not long to wait. Nov 22 nov 24. I got my flannel during the end of summer sale. I think this is a bigger % off sale.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

I read your post last night and told hunny. . . yep, definitely want to hit that sale


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

http://land.missouriquiltco.com/dut...e=ddemail&utm_content=photo1&utm_term=qt_t079


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I love that block Forcast!!! Thanks for the video!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm gona try it.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I think I will too after the holidays!!!


----------

